# Which brand snowblower do you have?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Taking a poll to see which brand snowblower you have.
I run:
Ariens 28" pro hydro 
Ariens 32" pro hydro 12v 
Honda single stage hs720aa
Toro single stage power clear 721QZE


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'll bite. 2008 Toro 1028 Power Max

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

5 Ariens machines


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I own 2 Toro's a 926 oxe he and 721.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

2018 Husqvarna st230p


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

2017 Ariens Deluxe 24.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Might want to add John Deere - a good number of us have one. or two, or more.


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

(1ea) John Deere 1032
(1ea) Gilson 8hp / 26 in
(1 ea) Simplicity 2 stroke.

You guys are close to getting some questions on my gilson that I'm slowly waking up from a 10 yr nap..


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This polll should have allowed more than one vote as most own more than one machine.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> This polll should have allowed more than one vote as most own more than one machine.


It is mutiple vote. You can do more than one.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Might want to add John Deere - a good number of us have one. or two, or more.


John Deere is listed under Briggs & Stratton. They made them for John Deere since 2005. if anyone has information otherwise I stand to be corrected.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe the first time, once you've voted, it won't allow me to vote now.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I can’t vote through tapatalk


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Maybe the first time, once you've voted, it won't allow me to vote now.


That is correct. The first time you vote, I set up the poll for multiple votes in case you own different brands. The website has in place guidelines for polls. I wish you could go back and vote again. Sorry about that


----------



## RelaxIN (Dec 20, 2018)

2018 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO
Soon to be For Sale - Cub Cadet 24 SWE


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

2018 Husqvarna ST324P


----------



## BigO (Dec 30, 2018)

Just bought a Toro Powermax 824 OE


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

No Yamaha option? A fair few guys on the forum run them and Yamaha has its own forum sub-section. Or do you just want to concentrate on models that retail in the US?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lunta said:


> No Yamaha option? A fair few guys on the forum run them and Yamaha has its own forum sub-section. Or do you just want to concentrate on models that retail in the US?


Sorry my bad


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

2015 hs1332tas 

hs621
ys828t
ys828w


----------



## zeke1975 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ariens 926DLE
Toro 721E


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*which brand snow blower*

Ariens 922002 Toro CCR2450


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ariens 28 Hydro Pro


----------



## Beast388 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just bought a 2015 Ariens Compact 24...which sat in a garage its entire life unused. Looking forward to some snow....


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*which brand*

Sears/Murray


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Simplicity 870 when Simplicity was just Simplicity!!!!!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

2 Toro's and an MTD/Troy-Bilt 



No snow. . . .


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Simplicity 870 when Simplicity was just Simplicity!!!!!



2013 Simplicity P1728 Signature Pro as the main machine at home
2018 Honda HSS 655 HTS at the cabin


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> No snow. . . .


I feel your pain!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda

1. HS624
2. HS80 these are for driveway and the 80 is used to make some spare Corona money

3. HS55 for deck

various parts/donor machines for parts and repairs.

an HS80 ,828,928, and 1132 projects machines .


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toro

1 Power shovel

2 Powerlites

1 CCR 2450 

1 210r

1 Lawnboy Insite single stage (same as Toro)

1 5\24 2 stage

1 5.5 hp Powershift project machine.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

New (purchased late last season) Ariens 28 Pro with a cat's meow protective cab. Equiped with electric start and hand warmers of course.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes it is multiple vote as many here own more than one. I have an Ariens and two MTD's. My Toro's are now gone. But I can't vote twice for MTD. 


I will add that some Craftsman were made by Husqvarna. It seems most are MTD's. You can also add White, Bolens and Husky (most store brands) to the list of MTD. Some of the "Other" votes may actually be MTD machines.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Now, A toro powershift with a honda motor. Does that count as a Toro or Honda or both? :smile2:


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Antique would have been nice as a choice.:grin: Four Snowbirds from the early to mid sixties and the Simplicity.
I too missed out on the multiple checks option.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Greg13 said:


> Now, A toro powershift with a honda motor. Does that count as a Toro or Honda or both? :smile2:


Other


----------



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

Ariens Sno Tek 20 and a Toro CR20e.


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

John Deere 1032D


----------



## Thekidmechanic05 (Dec 4, 2018)

Ariens sno thro 910995


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Honda HS724, HS924, HS1128


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

TiminOhio said:


> (1ea) John Deere 1032
> (1ea) Gilson 8hp / 26 in
> (1 ea) Simplicity 2 stroke.
> 
> You guys are close to getting some questions on my gilson that I'm slowly waking up from a 10 yr nap..


I once owned a Gilson 8/26. That was a wonderful machine. Very well built, almost bulletproof.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

1972 simplicity sno-away S4


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

2007 Ariens ST724

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Husqvarna 10/30E. Thing is a BEAST. Just got done trying that trick of adding rubber paddles to the impeller blades. The tolerance was pretty good already, but, wanted to see if, when snugged up to the inner diameter of the impeller area if it functions any better. Just need snow now.


----------



## vadcncar (Dec 30, 2018)

Ariens Hydro Pro 28 RapidTrak awesome machine!!!


----------



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Ariens ST824 924050 
Yamaha YS624 ... with tracks
Anyone else with a Yamaha blower?  maybe not so common in the us and canada


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

*Ariens 1332 Pro*

I’ve been running a 2001 Ariens 1332 pro with electric chute control hand warmers and 12v key starting. Bought it brand new in NH I live in Maine now with heavy wet snow and have a driveway large enough to accommodate 30 cars. I do my own maintenance use synthetic grease and oil and keep it on a battery tender year round. 
The best thing I ever learned from a maintenance professional was to buy fuel in a 5 gal container add Stabil at the pump and then fill smaller containers for chainsaw and leaf blowers. Done this over 20 years and never needed carburetor or gas tank work and all my machines start in 1-3 pulls.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

1996 Snapper 8265


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

TORO 10/28 PowerMax


----------



## Phwy1 (Feb 18, 2015)

*My old Bobcat.*

I have an old BobCat made in 1978 and it's a beast... Makes light work out of any snow that Mother Nature can dish out. I replaced the engine several years back, but it's a long story of the process since it is a 6:1 gear reduction motor, so I'll save that story for another post.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Mine is a Craftsman, which I believe is a rebranded Murray. How do I vote ? 

This is my first and so far only snowblower. I did not get it new.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mtd has built Craftsman for many years. Craftsman is listed here in the poll : MTD/cub cadet,troy built,mtd,yard machines, craftsman


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> It is mutiple vote. You can do more than one.


Apparently not. When I open it, It says I have already voted and wont allow a second vote.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I have owned Ariens for 35 years. Still use 2 10,000 series, (my favorites) and also a 926014.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Craftsman also makes Poulan/Husqvarna as well.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Prime said:


> Apparently not. When I open it, It says I have already voted and wont allow a second vote.


The first and only time is when you are allowed to vote multiple. Once you vote, you're not allowed to vote again. These rules are made by the site administrators. The only choice I have is to allow multiple choice. Hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Craftsman also makes Poulan/Husqvarna as well.


Craftsman isn't a manufacturer. MTD makes Craftsman. 

Husqvarna company makes units under the Husqvarna, Jonsered, and Poulan Pro brands


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Originally electrolux, a Sears brand, was the parent company of AYP (American Yard products) who made Craftsman, Husqvarna and Poulan, however at that time Murray/Noma made Sears blowers. Briefly in the 2005 range AYP/Husqvarna made sears blowers. Since than electrolux sold out AYP and Husqvarna went back on its own and took Poulan with it and the current Sears blowers from 2011 on are MTD, so it depends what year the machine is. The way that poll is set up, it only works with machines built in the last few years where their all grouped together. If you go back to 2002 Snapper was its own, Simplicity was its own and many others were on their own or with different companies than they are today.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

A true Snapper built in 2002
Two 1971 Ariens one a 24" the other a 32"
One Craftsman single stage built by Murray/Noma I believe and one Sno-Champ single stage built by Aircap industries later Mastercraft, finally sold out to MTD in the end.


----------



## cnp (Feb 8, 2015)

Toro Electric "Power Shovel" Model 38361
MTD - Cub Cadet 528 SWE 277CC Model 31AH54TT710

Thank you for compiling totals. It looks like I should have purchased an Ariens so far from the totals?
I have one, Toro Electric "Power Shovel" at 7.5 AMPS!!!! Model 38361 (Good Beginner Kids Snowblower, and for small spaces) It has Electric start!!! Ha...
And MTD, it is a Cub Cadet 528 SWE 277CC Model 31AH54TT710 (It works pretty good for Mt. Laurel, NJ snow. Just North of Philadelphia, PA, and on the side of the Delaware River where George Washington once crossed.) Sometimes we do get big, WET, snow that does clog the chute, and the same words I say when it clogs....Shoot! It did it again! 
I did not do any Mods except for adding hand warmers for comfort and "DRIFT CUTTERS" to make my Snow Blower seem more like a REAL North woods snowblower and to not feel inferior to suburban life of other snowblowers!

I came across your website and find it very informative.......one might say In-site full!!!
Thank you,


Chris Pembleton Mt. Laurel, NJ


----------



## Stresst (Nov 15, 2010)

Just bought a Toro 1428 after selling my 828OXE.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Simplicity 870 when Simplicity was just Simplicity!!!!!



More than likely built when Allis Chalmers/Deutz-Allis owned Simplicity.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

There is a week to go before the poll closes. Have there been any surprises?

For me, the amount of Toro machines. It appears they have a strong following and for good reason.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I voted for my lowly Troy-Bilt 2410 w/ 179cc engine. My driveway is 42 ft long by 19 ft wide and it's a steep gravel drive. I added the impeller kit and chains and this machine really does a good job plus being light weight I can maneuver it fairly easy without killing myself. It'll last longer than me.


Whimsey


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

whimsey29 said:


> I voted for my lowly Troy-Bilt 2410 w/ 179cc engine. My driveway is 42 ft long by 19 ft wide and it's a steep gravel drive. I added the impeller kit and chains and this machine really does a good job plus being light weight I can maneuver it fairly easy without killing myself. It'll last longer than me.


Any snowblower that gets the job done is a good snowblower. It sounds like this serves you well


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda HS80K1TAS
Honda HSS1332ATD
Troy Bilt Tracker 2690
SnowJoe SJ615E


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a old 8/24 craftsman and a ariens 1028 pro


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am not all that surprised with the results so far. I think most people would predict that Ariens would be # 1 and Toro and Honda would be up there.


I am a bit surprised that there are only about 16% MTD machines, considering the range of brands that they cover.


Is there any data available as to the actual market share (units or $$$) for snowblowers.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> Is there any data available as to the actual market share (units or $$$) for snowblowers.


I have looked on the internet but I have not seen any figures.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cnp said:


> Chris Pembleton Mt. Laurel, NJ


Welcome from Trenton NJ


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Being that this is a snowblower enthusiast's web site, it doesn't surprise me that A, T, and H are at the top of the food chain for our members. I'm guessing in the real world the MTD spin offs are way ahead.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

GIBBS296---- I agree with you, 15-20 years ago I used to, do service in the MTD operation at the Kitchener plant, they often had Craftsman, Mastercraft(Canadian Tire) MTD and other brands I cant remember in their front lobby. They actually had some pretty good units, I used a 79 with a 8 Hp tec on it up to last winter....

Current version?????? Hmmmmm, no comment.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know how those percentages are calculated but they add up to over 130%. I'm Just saying.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Being that this is a snowblower enthusiast's web site, it doesn't surprise me that A, T, and H are at the top of the food chain for our members. I'm guessing in the real world the MTD spin offs are way ahead.



Very good observation. When you look at cost MTD is one of the least expensive. Depending on your needs that can make it a very good value for some.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I don't know how those percentages are calculated but they add up to over 130%. I'm Just saying.


Good point.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I don't know how those percentages are calculated but they add up to over 130%. I'm Just saying.


Thanks for pointing that out. After playing with the numbers, all I could figure is:
143 people voted
the 143 people voted a total of 196 machines
The poll is displaying the percentage of voters who have at least 1 Ariens
If the poll didn't have multiple voting, then the numbers would be accurate


example . Ariens had 62 votes. 62/143=43.33% is the number of people who have Ariens( they could also have other machine)

Ariens had 62 votes. 62/196= 31.6% of all machines is an Ariens

Toro had 41 votes. 41/143= 28.67% is the number of people who own a Toro (they could also have other machines)

Toro had 41 votes. 41/196= 20.9 % of all machines is a Toro

Honda had 33 votes 33/142=23.07% is the number of people who own a Honda

Honda had 33 votes 33/196=16.8% of all machines is a Honda

etc. etc...............

The number of machines 196 is greater than the number of voters 143. The poll took the percentage of voters who have this brand rather than the % of all machines.

I guess allowing multiple voting made this confusing. I stand to be corrected and I'll listen to what others have to say.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I haven't checked your math, but that seems about right. The poll lets you pick more than one, and the percentage results are the percentage of people who voted that have a particular brand. Maybe someday I'll get a second machine and mess up the next poll. I wouldn't mind having a single stage too.


----------

